# irgendwas eingefangen - blöde seiten poppen auf



## marsmambo (15 Dezember 2004)

hallo leute, vielleicht kann mir jemand hier helfen: seit 2 tagen poppen bei mir beim surfen (gehe über smartsurfer per modem ins netz) irgendwelche schwedischen seiten auf, die mir klingeltöne, spiele oder sex verkaufen wollen - nicht per nachrichtendienst, sondern neue browserfenster des ie.  :evil: spybot hat das leider nix ändern können und meine firewall schützt auch nicht. was kann ich tun?

m


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Dezember 2004)

Erstmal Grundlagen machen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5593


----------



## marsmambo (18 Dezember 2004)

moin!

habe die grundlagen inzwischen gemacht, resultat von hijack hängt an. poppen immer noch ab und zu nach dem einwählen irgendwelche unerwünschten seiten auf (selbständig als ie, nicht "nachrichtendienst") - als firewall hab ich zone-alarm, nützt aber nix, ebenso wenig wie adaware und spybot. viren sind nicht drauf, sagen antivir und symantic online-check. wär schön, wenn jemand ne ahnung hat, wie man das abstellen kann. bs ist win 2000 mit allen aktuellen patches.

 marsmambo


----------



## Counselor (18 Dezember 2004)

Diese Einträge solltest du fixen:

```
O2 - BHO: Poly HTML Filter BHO - {0140DF95-9128-4053-AE72-F43F0CFCA062} - C:\WINNT\system32\SiKernel.dll
O2 - BHO: Offliner AdFilter Helper - {DC9377A2-2E8D-44A1-99DB-F8A821DF254D} - C:\WINNT\system32\SiPlugins.dll
O21 - SSODL: SystemCheck2 - {54645654-2225-4455-44A1-9F4543D34545} - C:\WINNT\System32\vbsys2 (file missing)
```

Um die Sicherheitslücken zu stopfen solltest du folgende Seite besuchen und alle Updates installieren:
http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/de/default.asp


----------



## marsmambo (18 Dezember 2004)

okay. wenn jetzt noch jemand einem nicht-kenner erklären könnte, was "fixen" bedeutet (dateien einfach löschen???), dann könnte ich mich ans werk machen! danke im voraus


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Dezember 2004)

Fixen bedeutet im HJT das Häkchen da rein und FIX selected items.

Folgende Einträge mit HJT fixen:
O2 - BHO: Poly HTML Filter BHO - {0140DF95-9128-4053-AE72-F43F0CFCA062} - C:\WINNT\system32\SiKernel.dll
O2 - BHO: Offliner AdFilter Helper - {DC9377A2-2E8D-44A1-99DB-F8A821DF254D} - C:\WINNT\system32\SiPlugins.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: SEARCH_PAGE_URL=
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=
O16 - DPF: {11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111113457} - file://c:\ied_s7.cab
O16 - DPF: {11111111-1111-1111-1111-511111113457} - file://c:\x.cab
O16 - DPF: {11111111-1111-1111-1111-511111113458} - file://c:\x.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{12AED188-D146-436B-8C77-9B0D612DB780}: NameServer = 213.20.17.71 193.189.244.205
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{12AED188-D146-436B-8C77-9B0D612DB780}: NameServer = 213.20.17.71 193.189.244.205
O21 - SSODL: SystemCheck2 - {54645654-2225-4455-44A1-9F4543D34545} - C:\WINNT\System32\vbsys2 (file missing)

Rechner im abgesicherten Modus ( F8 ) starten, den Inhalt der temporären Verzeichnisse und der "TemporaryInternetFiles) löschen.

Rechner neu starten, wie oben empfohlen das W2k auf den aktuellen Stand bringen und den IE sichern: klick oder alternativen Browser nutzen.


----------

